# 650 passenger car shouldered washer and truck rivet part numbers



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone know the part number for the truck rivet and insulating washer.
thanks John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Should be the same shouldered rivet and washer for a sheet metal tender, PA10235-A for the rivet, PA10209 for the bushing, and PA8715-B for the washer.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank You


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

OK I tried whatever he said.

I do not have a diagram part list. I bought standard stuff from Jeff for the draw bar and trucks. The PA 10209 is the shouldered washer and the small head rivet fits, PA 10235.a shouldered truck rivet, The truck insulation washer is PA 8715BQ 

I did not keep the part number with the pieces. I bought all the Rivet lots and now I can replace anything I think they were under 20 bucks including all insulators SO now I can do draw bars and trucks.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ordered the parts from Jeff Kane.

Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jwh2000 said:


> Ordered the parts from Jeff Kane.
> 
> Thanks


Jeff also has those particular parts in bulk, that's how I buy them.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good tool for setting these rivets?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jwh2000 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good tool for setting these rivets?


Go to PortLines and get the one that you "wack it with a hammer".


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a variety of nail sets.These I grinded to a round spherical end to spread. One may be a starter then I go with a larger one. Small chisels can be grinded too. It is not always the end I use. I grind close to the handle where the shaft narrows to get a good dimension.

As I said I bought small bundles of parts to handle the truck and drawbars.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I ordered one from portlines.

T-Man, good idea about the chisels. I have plenty and can grind them if I need too.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The "wack it with a hammer" is a great tool, I've used mine for years, and it works perfectly..that being said, it will not work very well with the draw bar rivet as the rivet is very small.. What I do in that case is use a roll pin punch set... I bought a set off of ebay and it has 9 different sizes...works perfect.......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The "wack it with a hammer" tool is for setting rivets for car trucks. Correct?
Will it work on tender trucks also?

I was looking at tools at Portlines last night. I have been meaning to get one of those
roll pin punch sets. Handy for many things.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> The "wack it with a hammer" tool is for setting rivets for car trucks. Correct?
> Will it work on tender trucks also?
> 
> I was looking at tools at Portlines last night. I have been meaning to get one of those
> roll pin punch sets. Handy for many things.


To answer your question Al, yes, it will work for tender trucks also.. That was the main reason I bought mine.. The thing is you have to have 5 hands to get all those parts and piece together,lol!!.. My punch set was I believe less than $12 bucks or so, plus shipping, but I use it for alot of things, including trains and firearms.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Portlines has a couple of wheel pullers. One is a nice three point puller but is 349.00.
LOL, that is not the one I will be getting.

Thanks for info flyernut.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Portlines has a couple of wheel pullers. One is a nice three point puller but is 349.00.
> LOL, that is not the one I will be getting.
> 
> Thanks for info flyernut.


Take a look at the battery terminal puller guys will modify to make a wheel puller... I can't possibly justify spending over $300 bucks for a puller!!!


----------

